# Forum JP Walker board



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

this is what it looks like, can someone help me out here ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

You just bought it and now your asking to see if it's any good? ok then

Yes. It is. But for you, not doing any park, it might have been a waste. It's meant more for park riding. As far as I know it has good pop, and a soft flex. That being said though, I'm sure it will suit you fine for freeriding. It's just that, you should have done research before purchase


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

ThinkFloyd said:


> You just bought it and now your asking to see if it's any good? ok then
> 
> Yes. It is. But for you, not doing any park, it might have been a waste. It's meant more for park riding. As far as I know it has good pop, and a soft flex. That being said though, I'm sure it will suit you fine for freeriding. It's just that, you should have done research before purchase


lol, yes i know, it was a spur of the moment thing, my buddy said it was a really good deal so i bought it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

AKATDOG said:


> lol, yes i know, it was a spur of the moment thing, my buddy said it was a really good deal so i bought it...


Well its hard to pass up deals.

How bout this. You ride it. See if you like it. Easy. haha:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

ThinkFloyd said:


> Well its hard to pass up deals.
> 
> How bout this. You ride it. See if you like it. Easy. haha:thumbsup:


ya... thanks for the info


----------

